# Fraps Isn't Doing Anything... At All [RESOLVED]



## Claxus (May 28, 2007)

Okay, so I just downloaded Fraps... But when I try to record, nothing happens. I press F9 to record, but nothing at all happens, like I never even pressed the key... Not sure what else to say... Well, changing the hotkey doesn't make a difference...


----------



## Benj[EYE] (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Fraps Isn't Doing Anything... At All*

Well..
when you play a game do the numbers in the top right show up?
if yes, when you record, the numbers should go red, and most likely decrease a bit.
when you press the hotkey again, the numbers should go back yellow, and most likely increase slightly.

To find the video, open fraps, and see where the recorded files go
usually: c:\program files\fraps


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Fraps Isn't Doing Anything... At All*

just to make sure you didnt overlook it.when you are trying to do that is the fraps icon loaded down next to the clock?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Fraps Isn't Doing Anything... At All*

This happened to me go into program folders and look under frabs your 30 sec video should be in there.


----------



## Claxus (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Fraps Isn't Doing Anything... At All*

Eh, I've got it figured out, now.

It turns out I have to be in fullscreen mode.

Making this short, I'm pretty much more sick than I've ever been in my life.

Thanks guys


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Fraps Isn't Doing Anything... At All*



Claxus said:


> Eh, I've got it figured out, now.
> 
> It turns out I have to be in fullscreen mode.
> 
> ...


glad ya got it fixed.oh nooose sick  we hope you get well soon.


----------

